# Selling Look 565, Size Small (51 cm)



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking for a good home for my beloved 565. Best bike I've owned in 30+ years of riding. Meticulously maintained and in perfect condition. If you know of anyone who might be interested, please send them my way.

The full description and pics are posted here:

Look 565 Carbon Road Bike (51 cm) with Full Shimano Ultegra

Thanks,
Mark


----------

